# Last captured soldier of WW2



## Padraig OCinnead (24 Jun 2004)

When was the last WW2 soldier (enemy) captured? In other words, how long did he last before either being captured or surrendering to Allied forces?

Slainte


----------



## stukirkpatrick (24 Jun 2004)

I don't have an exact answer, but there were suspected thousands of Japanese soldiers who were left isolated on Pacific islands, who didn't realize the war was over for months, or in some cases years.   However, it is doubtful that any could still be alive today, in their 70s and 80s.   

Maybe it was a Japanese soldier 'captured' long after WWII ended? 

http://www.wanpela.com/holdouts/index.html


----------



## Limpy (29 Jun 2004)

The last Japanese soldier to be recovered or come out of hiding was in the mid 1970's. That goes to show just how brainwashed they really were.


----------



## Slim (13 Jul 2004)

Limpy said:
			
		

> The last Japanese soldier to be recovered or come out of hiding was in the mid 1970's. That goes to show just how brainwashed they really were.



Brain washing has nothing to do with it. Part of the Japanese culter is to serve...They're not brainwashed, just raised differently thats all.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

Limpy said:
			
		

> The last Japanese soldier to be recovered or come out of hiding was in the mid 1970's. That goes to show just how brainwashed they really were.


I was in Japan (74) when Onada came out of the Jungle in the Philippines and he received a Hero's welcome in Japan but he saw it a a disgrace i.e. Bushido I also read the book I for get the name,he came out with his rifle and ammo and it was a good read how to survive in the jungle.


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Rifle and ammo too. Thats amazing.


----------



## Art Johnson (7 Aug 2004)

Or maybe he just met an understanding women and decided to stay.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2004)

Art Johnson said:
			
		

> _Or maybe he just met an understanding women_ and decided to stay.



Alright Art, Enough with the impossible. ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Aug 2004)

All joking aside.

I can't remember the name of the book.
A very good read.

When he came out of the Jungle he took the Filipino Military up into the bush to his hoochie and they asked him how he survived and lived and he showed them how he lived for the last 29/30 in the Jungle.
Like I said I was in Japan in the April of 74 when he came out in the Philippines.
His last name is Onada if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## atticus (19 Aug 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> to serve is not part of the japanese culture as a whole but it is part of the samurai culture.   In fact the word Samurai means roughtly "in service or to serve"   in the samurai culture it was viewed dishonourable to continue living after suffering a defeat on the field of battle, so they were expected to take their own life using the "hari kari (sp)"



It's also known as Seppuku. I think hari kari is a "westernized" saying of it, but then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (19 Aug 2004)

That's right guys, it was a 2nd Lt Hiro Onoda. He returned to Japan in March 1974 after hiding out in the islands of the Philipines.  He was specially trained in commando tactics and left for the islands in '44. His AOR was the island of Lubang. His CO told him that he was not to die by his own hand and that eventually they will return for him, though it may take 3 years or 5 years.. 

Onoda remained faithful to his orders for 30 years. 

They engaged in firefights and ambushes against US and Philipino forces but by '46 his command was down to four men. In '49 one of his men deserted and informed Onoda's family upon arrival to Japan that Hiro has still alive.

One team member was killed by a patrol in 54 and the remaining Pte was kill in '72. They all died violently because the whole time these guys were still engaged in guerrilla warfare.  When he finally surrendered as stated earlier by Spr Earl his rifle was perfectly maintained and he has cashes of ammo and food stored around the island.

It was another young Japanese who had found him but was unable to convince him to surrender. He returned with his original CO who ordered Hiro to surrender. He did so in a ceremony where he turned over his officers sword to Ferdinand Marcos ( he gave it back). Onoda retired to his brothers ranch in Brazil.


----------

